# Western Montana Retriever Club. Charlo, MT



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Please post any news on the trial!


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

The very best of luck to Cynthia Howard and Freedom


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Dose anyone know callbacks for the Open?


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on the Q


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard the Q finished the water blind today and will do the water marks tomorrow. Sorry I don't have callbacks.

Open callbacks to 2nd series (just got them at about 5:30 MDT) 40 dogs:

1,3,4,5,7,8,9,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,20,24,26,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,36,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,56,58,59,60,61

Land blind will be at 8:00 in the same place tomorrow. Starts with 27.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thought I'd give the callbacks first since I know people are waiting. For those who might be interested, the Open first series was a triple with two retired. The judges initially set up a quad but, after the test dog, felt it would take too much time and dropped one of the marks. The line was overlooking a bowl with the marks around the rim. First bird down was the shortest on the right thrown right to left into an area of mixed cover patches. The line to that bird went down into a valley, up over a ridge, down into hidden heavy cover, and back up to mid-slope. Dogs that cheated the cover, came up either left or right of the line to the bird, some ending up high on the hill above the retired gunner. The second bird down was in the center, also thrown right to left from a tree line and slightly down slope in front of the tree line. The line to this mark was down into a valley, up over a ridge, back down near the edge of a small pond to the left, and up hill to the mark. Although there were some good marks on this bird, some dogs never made it over the rise and hunted short. Others entered the treeline near the gunner and spent time hunting there. The last bird down was the flyer shot left to right from an area of short cover into taller cover. This flyer was the longest mark by far but there was less terrain to cross with just a roll down hill and back up, encountering the distinct line of cover change near the fall.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Routing for #40 thanks Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

DMA said:


> Routing for #40 thanks Judy


Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series (29 dogs):

1,4,5,7,8,9,11,12,17,18,19,20,27,28,29,31,35,36,39,42,44,46,47,48,56,58,59,60,61


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Am is a triple with 2 retired guns. Marks are thrown right, middle, left flyer. Right mark is 250 to 300 yards thrown left to right. There is very heavy cover on the way to the bird with a pond on both sides with heavy cattails surrounding them. Middle short retired is also thrown left to right and is around 75 yards. This mark lands in front of a small shrub. Left flyer is up on a slight hill about 125 yards. I m posting pics and video ony Facebook page Black Blizzard Retrieves.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Q placements

1. Cutter

2. Ann

3. Rex

4. Bullet

RJ. Treat

Jams. 1, 8, 13, 19, 21, 21, 23, 25, 26

I think this is right


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Equal placements
1st 15. Cutter
2nd. 2. Ann
3rd. 30. Rex
4th. 16 Bullet
RJ 28
Jams 1. 8. 13. 19. 21. 23. 25. 26


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Derby 1st is sharing a couple of the Equal 1st series marks. Right mark is #1 and a good swing to the left for the flyer.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby starting second series. All dogs back

Nice test across a pond. Some early hunts but doable.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to Amateur third series (21 dogs) -
4, 8, 9, 10, 12, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 28, 30, 34, 35, 36, 42, 44, 46, 49, 55, 58


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur - Callbacks to the 4th Series

4,12,18,22,30,34,35,44,46,49,55,58


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open callbacks to fourth - 12 dogs

1 7 8 17 27 28 35 42 48 59 60 61

Derby callbacks to fourth - 17 dogs

1 3 4 5 6 7 8 11 12 16 19 20 21 24 29 30 31


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur

1st FC AFC Son Of A Preacher Man O-Duncan & Ellen Christie H-Duncan

2nd AFC CAFC Jazztime Bluegoose's Skatch O-Larry & Anna Calvert H-Larry

3rd FC Bigwoods Hillbilly Hammer O/H Linda Johnson

4th Catalina's Outlaw O/H Sydney Gardave 

RJ Arnolds Burly Tabster MH O/H Rick Arnold

JAMS 4,22,30,45, 55


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open Results: 
1st-Ruger/Larry Calvert 
2nd-Carson/Rob Erhardt 
3rd-Chris/Don Remien 
4th-Rio/Lynn Nelson 
RJ-Yancy/Eric Fangsrud 
Jams-7, 27, 28, 35, 42, 48, 61


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Derby Results:
1st-Snack Bar-Robin Christensen
2nd-Beryl-Judy Cornell
3rd-Twoey-Bill McKnight
4th-Bang-Don Remien
RJ-Nell-Jeff Cornell
Jams-1,6,7,8,21,29,30,31


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Larry Calvert on a huge weekend! an open WIN with Ruger and Amatuer 2nd with Skatch. Way to go!!


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go Jeff and Judy in the derby. Congratulations as well to Bill and Twoey.
art


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Judy and Jeff congrat from you Texas team Jimmy & Tux
Jimmy


----------

